# average weight chart



## cmitchell

Hello!
Does anyone know where to find a reliable average hedgehog weight vs. age chart? Thanks


----------



## AlexONeil

Hedgehogs can vary in size, so there really won't be a size chart. Healthy weight depends on the individual. My boys range from 250-350 in weight, and the youngest is the heaviest, and still has growing to do.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yup, what Alex said.  The best way to judge for healthy weight is to look at the body size. Most healthy hedgehogs fall into two categories - runner or "normal". Runners tend to have straight sides, looking somewhat like | |. It's also been described as "twinkie on stilts". :lol: They tend to love their wheels more than anything and usually need higher fat foods to keep from losing weight. The "normal" shape is teardrop-shaped, or like ( ). Pointed head, slightly rounded sides, with a filled out bottom. It can be hard to distinguish between teardrop and overweight - the best signs to look for regarding overweight are their sides feeling "squishy" with extra fat padding their body, a hump between their shoulders, or fat rolls under their chin or in their "armpits" under their legs. They may also look a bit more ball-shaped, as wide as they are long, but that's generally when they get pretty overweight, I think. 

The other thing to do is just watch patterns in weight - babies should gain a bit each week, for the most part, and may gain more during growth spurts. They generally reach adult size between 6 months and 1 year, so their weight should start evening out around then. Just look for trends in weight gain or loss and use the body shape to verify whether the numbers are doing the right thing or if food needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Sugargliderlove

My male Sonic he is a tear drop or ( ) shape and he weighs 485 grams and he is 2 yrs 9 mths. Sprinkles is | | shape and is a runner. she is 3 mths old. she weighs 233.3 grams. I have 2 different kibble mixes for each of them because of their different styles. Sprinkles has a high protein-high fat mix whereas Sonic has a high protein-low fat mix.


----------



## cmitchell

Thanks for the info everyone  My winston is 10 wks now and is about 264 as of yesterday. He does run on the wheel-proof of it come cleaning time in the morning. I just took him out to take a good look at his composition-he seems more of a teardrop. I know he's just a baby and still has lots of growing to do, so that is why I wanted to make sure he's not gaining too much too fast or anything. thanks again!


----------

